# Freezing Uncooked Pork Shoulder Butt



## huskykma (Jun 26, 2017)

I bought a 2 pack of pork shoulder butts and need to freeze one of them. Problem is, I'm pretty sure it won't fit in an 11" Foodsaver bag. How should I wrap it to freeze it and how long will it last that way? Thanks.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 26, 2017)

I've bought the Costco pork shoulder butt 2-pack on several occasions, and each time I've easily been able to fit the second one into the large Foodsaver bag. You will, of course, have to cut a really long piece, and you certainly want to make sure you haven't yet frozen the pork, so that it can somewhat adapt to the size (fixed width) of the bag. On the 3-4 occasions that I've done this, I had no problem fitting the pork in the bag.

Just make sure you cut the bag long enough. I usually try to cut Foodsaver bags so they are almost exactly the size I need (I'm cheap). However, when doing this chore, I add almost half a foot to what I think I need.

I guess that if for some reason the pork wouldn't fit, you could always trim it or cut it in half. That would change how you would have to cook it, when you later thawed it out, so I'd try to avoid that, if possible.

Once the pork is in the bag, I double over the end and freeze it, or at least get it to the point where the juices aren't going to flow out. Only after I do that do I apply the vacuum and seal it.

You reminded me that I have one of these in the freezer that's been there since the first of the year and now would be a great time to thaw it out and have some pulled pork.


----------



## bbqluvtoo (Jun 26, 2017)

Wrap tightly in Saran (cling) wrap - wrap in wax coated freezer paper and freeze - this will easily last a year in the freezer


----------



## huskykma (Jun 27, 2017)

Surprise, they fit in the 11" bags after all. I was pretty sure it wouldn't but it slid right in with room to spare. Thanks anyways guys.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm glad you were able to get it to fit. I posted to encourage you to try.

I had the same initial reaction as you: _golly, this can't possibly fit_. I then kept looking and realized that the meat could be squished a little so that it would -- "easily," as you say -- slide right in. The "squishing" is the key and is why I mentioned that you definitely don't want to freeze it before you try to put it in the bag.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 27, 2017)

Bbqluvtoo is correct. If you can't vacuseal it due to size, plastic wrap and then coated butcher paper will do the trick for at least a year.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2017)

If you run into one that really doesn't fit, cut it in half (the flat way), so each half will fit in a bag.

Then you'll have two halves that will get done faster, and you will have nearly twice as much Awesome Bark!!!

Or just do it because it's quicker & better tasting with the extra Bark.

Bear


----------



## astrohip (Jul 29, 2018)

Bumping an old thread...

I have a frozen butt, about 9 lbs. What's the best way to get it ready to smoke? I have plenty of advance notice. Do I want to refr thaw, thaw on counter, etc? How long?

Thanks!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 29, 2018)

astrohip said:


> Bumping an old thread...
> 
> I have a frozen butt, about 9 lbs. What's the best way to get it ready to smoke? I have plenty of advance notice. Do I want to refr thaw, thaw on counter, etc? How long?
> 
> Thanks!


Thaw in the fridge whenever possible. You will avoid nasty bacteria that way. Just start the thaw a couple days before you plan to smoke it.

George


----------



## astrohip (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 29, 2018)

I always have problems if I don't leave things out for a few hours on the counter as it were; my fridge likes to run cold. I put some thing frozen in and it'll -stay- frozen forever. I've had frozen roasts stay frozen for 2 days. Partially unthaw on the counter and it's good the next day.

Never use that defrost microwave option..it actually cooks meat.


----------



## astrohip (Jul 29, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Partially unthaw on the counter and it's good the next day.


So leave it out for a few hours, then refrigerate to finish the dethaw?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 29, 2018)

astrohip said:


> So leave it out for a few hours, then refrigerate to finish the dethaw?


That is what I do. Some people will point out safety concerns I'm sure, but that's how I've been doing things for my entire life, it's how my parents did it..so in 31 years I never got sick from it, I like to think it means the method is sound :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2018)

astrohip said:


> So leave it out for a few hours, then refrigerate to finish the dethaw?




I think Tom means to do something like we usually do:
Big things like a Prime Rib or a Boston Butt, after being in my below Zero freezer, take about 3 or more days to thaw in the fridge. So for those we usually put it in the "Dry" sink for about 3 hours to give it a jump on thawing. After 3 hours, I still can't even make a dent when I poke my finger "hard" on the outside surface, so it in no way is getting into any danger area. Then it goes in the Fridge for the rest of the time.

Smaller (thinner) items, like a Ribeye Steak gets one to two hours in the Dry sink, before going in the Fridge (Still hard on the surface).

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 30, 2018)

Our fridge runs cold, too.
Sometimes things that ain't froze, get froze in there. :confused:
YMMV ;)


----------



## zwiller (Jul 30, 2018)

Our fridges are cold too so I aim for a week-ish for something large.  From research, the safest way to do it fast is in a large tub of water or sink.  Do it first in AM and ready afternoon.  One time I did 2 butts at same time this way the water froze.


----------



## astrohip (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback. I have always bought my proteins fresh, and cooked within a day or two. Grilled, smoked, whatever. Bought a Pork Butt on Friday, intending to smoke on Saturday, when life reared its ugly head (dog in bad accident, had to put everything on hold). So I stuck the butt in the freezer for a later date.

I knew y'all would have good info on how to get it smoke ready again. Much appreciated!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 30, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I think Tom means to do something like we usually do:
> Big things like a Prime Rib or a Boston Butt, after being in my below Zero freezer, take about 3 or more days to thaw in the fridge. So for those we usually put it in the "Dry" sink for about 3 hours to give it a jump on thawing. After 3 hours, I still can't even make a dent when I poke my finger "hard" on the outside surface, so it in no way is getting into any danger area. Then it goes in the Fridge for the rest of the time.
> 
> Smaller (thinner) items, like a Ribeye Steak gets one to two hours in the Dry sink, before going in the Fridge (Still hard on the surface).
> ...


Yep, this is what I meant! 


SonnyE said:


> Our fridge runs cold, too.
> Sometimes things that ain't froze, get froze in there. :confused:
> YMMV ;)


I've had that happen...and it's not always the back either! Had it happen up front with fully seasoned and cooked food! 39f is what it's set for, but I'm not sure on that being  trustable!


----------

